# CTV - ColorTV Limited



## System (19 September 2017)

engage:BDR, established in 2009, has developed proprietary "programmatic" technology that manages internet video and display advertising for advertisers, advertising agencies and the websites that display those advertisements. It acts as an intermediary between advertisers and website publishers by consolidating vast amounts of advertising inventory, automating complicated workflows and offering precise targeting capabilities to advertisers at significant scale. 

It is anticipated that EN1 will list on the ASX during October 2017.

http://engagebdr.com


----------



## greggles (16 August 2018)

engage:BDR must rank as one of the worst floats in the last 12 months, and one of the worst company names. It listed in December 2017 at 20c and raised $6 million. They have been bleeding cash ever since. In their last quarterly they reported an operating loss of $5,665,995. Capital outflows for the April-June quarter were estimated at $3,830,000.

The next quarterly report can't be far away now, and all eyes will be on revenue. The company claims that they earn 25% of their revenue in the first half of the calendar year and 75% in the second half. If they're not careful there may not be a second half.

I though this reply to their Tweet was amusing:







The EN1 share price is currently languishing at 7.5c, down 13.79% on yesterday's close.


----------



## greggles (4 January 2019)

greggles said:


> engage:BDR must rank as one of the worst floats in the last 12 months




Well, the writing appears to be on the wall for EN1. From 7.5c to 1.3c in four and a half months. The operating losses have continued and cash injections of $6.2 million since the IPO have not managed to keep this boat afloat.

While it cannot be said with any certainty that EN1 will end in voluntary administration and liquidation, things are not looking good. The company has been shedding staff and while operating costs have been cut compared with 2017, it just doesn't appear to be enough. On 27 December revenue and EBITDA guidance was downgraded from $21-$23M and $1.2-$1.5M to $12-$13M and a loss of $4-$5M.

As you can see from the chart below, trading volume has increased substantially since the company announced the revenue and EBITDA downgrade as shareholders head for the door.

Things are looking very, very grim indeed for EN1.


----------



## myrtie100 (31 March 2019)

It looks like the bottom might be in on this one.
Something seems to be brewing.
The large range, high volume candle in January is still controlling the price.
Recent high volume is looking positive.
I also like the last small candle, low volume pattern.


----------



## myrtie100 (29 April 2019)

I have stayed with my April pick for the May tipping comp as well.
The price has gone sideways for the month of April, remaining in the upper area of the control candle.
Lower than average volume for most of the month, could mean accumulation or not!


----------



## Johnwyz (9 May 2019)

It’s unbelievable that the ASX market doesn’t realise how huge of a business partner YouTube is,the largest video streaming company on the planet.
Multi million $$$$ opportunity.
We should be back up at 4.7c from this news alone.


----------



## kirtdog (5 July 2019)

Anyone else on board? Made money last 4C looking like the beginning of the turn arpund story IMO


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 March 2020)

engage:BDR is an “adtech” company, whose proprietary technology is used to optimise the sale of advertising inventory from digital publishers (websites and apps) to advertisers and their agents (brands, agencies and advertising platforms). At present, about 85% of revenue comes from the core business, “programmatic” advertising, which is the automated buying and selling of online advertising, through an “Ad Exchange.” The company’s app advertising platform AdCel, is second in line as a revenue contributor – and growing fast.

“The specific advertising space we help advertisers reach is in mobile apps,” says engage:BDR co-founder and executive chairman Ted Dhanik. “In app advertising, there is much richer data than you have on the web. The app world is much bigger than the web world, and advertisers want the really deep targeting capabilities, that they don’t have on the web.”

engage:BDR applies artificial intelligence (AI) tools to leverage automated and data-rich computing techniques that allow it to “better predict what ad buyers are willing to buy and what they’re willing to pay, in real-time,” says Dhanik.

“We see who opens the ad, we see who we serve the ad to, because our technology lives on the device. Users are targeted not by identification of personal information – we don’t know who the user is – we just know the user’s pattern of behaviour. We provide that data to the advertiser when the auction happens – engage:BDR handles 100 billion dynamic ad auctions every day – and the advertiser uses that data to better target that user, to get better engagement with their ad campaign,” says Dhanik.

He says the company is “right in the sweet spot” of the global shift toward mobile in-app advertising, where the surging use of mobile apps is encouraging brands and advertising agencies to favour in-app advertising. According to measurement company Statistica, there were 178.1 billion mobile apps downloaded worldwide in 2017, a number that is predicted to rise above 189 billion in 2020, and to more than 258 billion downloads worldwide in 2022.

Millennials and Gen Z consumers, who range in age from 18-35, make up the largest percentage of mobile app users. Advertising in these apps provides advertisers with a large pool of active users, who are more likely to engage with the ads.

With a strengthened balance sheet, Dhanik says the company now has a “blank slate” in terms of opportunities to scale its business. Moreover, it has raced into the new year with a head start.

“We’re already running at 300% better, year-to-date. For example, in February we beat the February 2019 entire month’s revenue in the first nine days of the month. By the 16th of February, we beat the entire first quarter of 2019, in revenue. AdCel’s revenue is on track to triple and quadruple over the first quarter, so it’s going to be a pretty strong contributor. But at the same time our core Ad Exchange business revenue is growing as well, so we have growth on both sides. and growing very fast. Our NetZero value proposition that we have presented to publishers – where we say, ‘We’ll pay you the day that you invoice us’ – is getting great traction with publishers. We’re on track for 300%-plus revenue growth this year, and we’re focused on keeping that momentum going,” concludes Dhanik.


----------



## frugal.rock (18 March 2020)

March 2020 Mid-Month
Trading Update
Highlights
X Entire March 2019 revenue eclipsed in first 12 days of March 2020
X First 15 days of March 2020 resulted in 310% of same period in
2019
X Revenue grew 39% in March (1st-15th
) to $1.06M, over February
2020, month to date
X EN1 achieves its strongest first quarter and March to date since
ASX listing; interim Q1 revenues $4.33M
X Gross profit increased to 43%
X March is expected to result within 10% of the largest 2019 revenue
month (December) including a stronger gross margin
engage:BDR (“EN1 or Company”) (ASX:EN1 and EN1O) is pleased to present
shareholders with a trading update and commentary for interim March 2020
financial performance with a comparative analysis of the prior year, same
period. Management notes all figures are unaudited, as all financials are
pending audit. All figures are in AUD.

Might hold this one, seems like a good turn around from a year ago.
Still cheap as chips ATM...
I hold.

F.Rock


----------



## frugal.rock (27 March 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Might hold this one, seems like a good turn around from a year ago.
> Still cheap as chips ATM...
> I hold.
> 
> F.Rock



I don't hold anymore but not for any negative reason. Funds liberated elsewhere is all.
Still waiting on the breakout.
Can see this virus period being a positive for them, everyone on the devices... when they should be growing veggies...!

How's their debt situation going @Dona Ferentes ? 

F.Rock


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> He says the company is “right in the sweet spot” of the global shift toward mobile in-app advertising, where the surging use of mobile apps is encouraging brands and advertising agencies to favour in-app advertising.
> 
> Advertising in these apps provides advertisers with a large pool of active users, who are more likely to engage with the ads.



usually fat finger; sometimes purposeful to allow Joe some stats.

AGM today.... Frugal said the SP "surged". Capex / Opex jaws !!

(I think _gg_ could undress the potential for us)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> usually fat finger; sometimes purposeful to allow Joe some stats.
> 
> AGM today.... Frugal said the SP "surged". Capex / Opex jaws !!
> 
> (I think _gg_ could undress the potential for us)




Woof. Woof, woof, woof.

gg


----------



## frugal.rock (17 July 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Woof. Woof, woof, woof.
> gg



Any reasons for your totaly barked up assessment? 

Meh, (opinions are like arsehols...)
if it's a dog, it's a young one that's learnt some tricks and it's now onto show time. 
Let's let the SP and volume do the talking shall we?
Largest volume day for around 1.5 years. 
DYOR.... clearly haven't if you think revenue is only made from clickbait...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Any reasons for your totaly barked up assessment?
> 
> Meh, (opinions are like arsehols...)
> if it's a dog, it's a young one that's learnt some tricks and it's now onto show time.
> ...



Agree re opinions, I've got a bagful. 

I'm interested in these dogs to be honest as if one is nimble one can scalp a few dollars here and there on trading. 

This outfit has an interesting history since listing, and an interesting CEO, an interesting price trajectory, interesting published financials, interesting number of shares and is in an interesting space which may not soon exist. And overall is very, very interesting.

It has garnered some of its supporters in to a cheer squad on various forums who have begun a dangerous exercise which for me is always the first sign of imminent tears. 

They no longer talk about the company but rather about "we". "We" have turned the corner. "We" have unlimited potential. "Our" share price went up 65% today.

Trying to read what this outfit does gave me a headache, but after 2 Panadol all became clear. It basically collects information on people on their phones via ads and then redirects further ads to those gulls who don't have the wit to have an adblocker. Now. Many of those gulls are entering a recession/depression due to the plague and may not even own a phone by the final quarter of this financial year by which time the CEO will have sold his house in LA ( google it ) and moved in to a larger one. 

gg


----------



## frugal.rock (18 July 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Agree re opinions, I've got a bagful.
> 
> I'm interested in these dogs to be honest as if one is nimble one can scalp a few dollars here and there on trading.
> 
> ...



Agreed, but have no idea about other forums spew, this one takes enough chewing the cud as is.
Gulls not owning a phone? 
HAHA.
Never going to happen, how would they think if they didn't have the smarts (phone)?


----------



## frugal.rock (23 July 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Woof. Woof, woof, woof.
> 
> gg



Good doggy. 
Up, up, go fetch. 
1 bag up. 
 Entry on 25/6/20 @ $0.0055


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Good doggy.
> Up, up, go fetch.
> 1 bag up.
> Entry on 25/6/20 @ $0.0055
> View attachment 106364



It's called a check raise before the flop in Texas Holdem. 

I'll join in or not, once it comes around to me on the button.

gg


----------



## greggles (10 February 2021)

greggles said:


> Well, the writing appears to be on the wall for EN1. From 7.5c to 1.3c in four and a half months. The operating losses have continued and cash injections of $6.2 million since the IPO have not managed to keep this boat afloat.
> 
> Things are looking very, very grim indeed for EN1.




I forgot about this company until something reminded me of it this morning, so I decided to take a quick look. I am surprised that it has managed to last two more years since my last post, but there's no much life left in this old dog.

The high water mark was a $4,144 operating profit for Q2 2020, slumping to a $740,540 loss in Q3 2020 and then a $2,193,518 loss in Q4 2020.

Even though they raised $3,243,275 in the most recent quarter via a capital raising, they will have to raise more capital or resort to debt financing if these operating losses continue.

EN1 is well and truly on life support. It just seems like a matter of when, not if, the plug gets pulled.


----------



## greggles (22 April 2022)

greggles said:


> EN1 is well and truly on life support. It just seems like a matter of when, not if, the plug gets pulled.




Flatline. No sign of life. Call the coroner to remove the body.


----------



## frugal.rock (22 April 2022)

Poor mistreated dog.


----------



## System (10 May 2022)

On May 10th, 2022, Engage:BDR Limited (EN1) changed its name and ASX code to ColorTV Limited (CTV).


----------



## Country Lad (15 June 2022)

greggles said:


> Flatline. No sign of life. Call the coroner to remove the body.



It's OK it has jumped back to life today, up 16% thanks to the large turnover today of $200.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 June 2022)

If anyone can make head or tail of this Q n A between ColorTV and the ASX could they please illuminate ASF.

I don't watch the televisions. 



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02522350-3A593762?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		


gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 June 2022)

Country Lad said:


> It's OK it has jumped back to life today, up 16% thanks to the large turnover today of $200.



About $2k went through on (Chi-x) Cboe as well.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (15 June 2022)

I used to call this another form of
*"Milking the Share Market"*
ie : A change of name doesn't do any harm does it?

There are many ways to Milk The Markets
Name change is only ONE (1)


----------



## divs4ever (15 June 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> If anyone can make head or tail of this Q n A between ColorTV and the ASX could they please illuminate ASF.
> 
> I don't watch the televisions.
> 
> ...



 WHOAH !!  i think is got a migraine after only reading half way 

 SOME of it is trying to claim  director activity  as future ( software ) assets  i assume to try for R&D tax-breaks  ,  some of the stuff dating back to 2011 and 2013  , though seems to have woken up ( and confused ) the regulator 

 will be worth watching this company's capital raising activities 

engage:BDR Limited (EN1) is an internet-based marketplace platform and associated technology solution provider. engage: BDR's proprietary technology is used to optimise the sale of advertising inventory from digital publishers (websites and apps) to advertisers and their agents (brands, agencies and advertising platforms).


ChairmanTed DhanikManaging DirectorTed Dhanik AddressSuite 100, 8581 Santa Monica BlvdWest Hollywood California USA 90069Phone13109540751FaxWebsitehttp://engagebdr.com/

 i suppose the ASX  should ask what currency   those query numbers were quoted in


----------



## Captain_Chaza (15 June 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> About $2k went through on (Chi-x) Cboe as well.



200,000 X 0.007c = $ 1,400  total value for the day

Are you saying this could be "INSIDER TRADING?"


----------



## Country Lad (15 June 2022)

.I never received that sort of money as a director, so obviously I was in with the wrong crowd - who insisted on value for money.


----------



## divs4ever (15 June 2022)

some directors get very well paid 

others seem to put all their spare cash into the business


----------



## greggles (17 August 2022)

Looks like the end has just about arrived for this company.


----------



## greggles (6 September 2022)

Voluntary administrators appointed 1 September. 

It's all over for CTV.


----------

